# Splitboarding with Verts?



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

I tour in many different areas with my gf, who is on bc skis, and often get stuck in small depressions while riding on the way out. I have to switch from board mode to ski mode, then back to board mode, which necessitates an energy-intensive and timely effort. 

Wondering if it might be easier to carry a pair of Verts for hiking those short flat stretches that occasionally shut us all down. Has anyone tried this method?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Have some to try but not used yet. Some folks use them around here when hiking/laps for jumps off piste/bc.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes, great tool to put on your pack, light, can save time and give you quick access to steeper terrain. Get the ones with straps, it's faster than fiddling with splitboard bindings on em, and doesn't weigh more.


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

Just to clarify I'm not looking to use for running laps or climbing steeps, but as a quicker and more efficient means of hiking out short flat sections when boarding on the way out. 

It seems like it would save more time and energy to grab the verts out of your pack when you get stuck in a depression while descending, rather than switch from ride to ski mode (and back). 

Anyone use Verts for this purpose?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I should have just said yes, sorry for confusing you.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

zirkel said:


> Just to clarify I'm not looking to use for running laps or climbing steeps, but as a quicker and more efficient means of hiking out short flat sections when boarding on the way out.
> 
> It seems like it would save more time and energy to grab the verts out of your pack when you get stuck in a depression while descending, rather than switch from ride to ski mode (and back).
> 
> Anyone use Verts for this purpose?


In that case, the plan to learn to split ski with skins on


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I had to google this to figure out wtf "vert" is! Imagine my confusion as it appears it used to be a Mediterranean restaurant??? :blink:

I always thought it was short for vertical. But if you're referring to those weird little snowshoe looking things? 

Those seem like they'd be a _solid_ solution to your issue to me! :shrug: :lol:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been splitboarding for I think 5 seasons now and I know what verts are, but I've never used them or even seen them used by anyone else. The terrain trap problem you describe is a problem for sure. Carrying even more stuff in my pack wouldn't work for me since there isn't any more room and it's heavy enough as it is. I don't know what the answer is, but I might try to avoid routes with those kind of depressions if at all possible


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dont follow the skier, you plan the route and it will work for both. If its a long and relatively flat approach, depart then learn to do a lottle tele skiing with your split. Fuck all that changing shit out multiple times.

Also, verts arent snow shoes, they have a relatively small foot print. They are made for steep pow filled ascents, hence that name....


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

They work well as an alternative to snowshoes or splitting over short distances for sure, alot faster and lighter, and handles steep hills. Can be nice to have them with you with your solid too, in resorts with alot of sidecountry and when sledding. A tip for training skiers to avoid flats and traverses, is taking away their poles on descent, so they have to plan their lines better. To be fair, in some terrain it can be good to ride with poles when on a snowboard too, but that's a last resort. Some BC guides actually demand it. Also, when the uphill gets so steep you have to traverse, or have to take off your splits, or just give up, Verts are a lifesaver. Traversing with splits is a pain, worse when the snow is harder. Springtime, big mountains with icy patches and so on, consider crampons instead.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rip154 said:


> Traversing with splits is a pain, worse when the snow is harder. Springtime, big mountains with icy patches and so on, consider crampons instead.


Or consider AT boots n bindings for those conditions. 
I've a wintertime/pow split set-up with soft boots, and a springtime ice in mornings AT set-up. Never needed crampons anymore.

OP: as others said, the line you should pick differs from that a skier would pick. Plan accordingly. Also keep poles in hand if short flats are inevitable. That may also reduce the number of potential traps.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Verts will work for what you are describing. I am not sure you save that much time, rather than just post holing to where you need to get too. 

Little side note. Verts actually do work fairly well as snow shoes. The original design was for military snow missions. Verts are much quieter than regular snow shoes and more nimble than skis. The idea was that the military could use them to sneak up on the bad guys and whack 'em.

They do work better for climbing couloirs no doubt. Been a long time since I've used mine, but when you want them they are great.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I actually have a set of Phantom bindings, but never found AT boots that fit my foot. I make do with tying boots to highback with straps. There are still hills and chutes that are too steep though. Kicking steps is more exhausting than using crampons or verts most of the time.


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> A tip for training skiers to avoid flats and traverses, is taking away their poles on descent, so they have to plan their lines better.


This is BRILLIANT, although my gf may not agree.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

It could make her an amazing skier, and she would understand your struggle.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

zirkel said:


> This is BRILLIANT, although my gf may not agree.


She doesn't have to agree..."Honey, can I check your poles?"...and then just drop your line with her poles...at the bottom..."see honey, you didn't need them damm poles"..."now you can ski more like a snowboarder...no swishing back and forth"


----------

